# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  Cholesteatoom

## katje45

Hallo,
Wie weet er meer over de operatie van een cholesteatoom?
Hoe gaat het met evt. deze mensen met de prothese die in het binnenoor is ingebracht ?
Alle reacties zijn welkom.

----------

